# Motortrend Shootout



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I just got my February Motortrend which they called "The Power Issue." It has a head to head between the GTO, Cadillac CTS-V and the Chrysler SRT-8. Some quotes from the article are "the GTO sounds like a V-8 echo from the 1960's remastered in Dolby Digital surround." " At last, muscle mavens, Pontiac has got your Goat." Of course the GTO came in 3rd, but look at the competition. :cheers


----------



## david e. (Jan 2, 2005)

*GTO finally a good article*

undefinedundefinedundefinedI thought the motor trend article finally had a lot of good tthangs to say --The GTO sells for at least $15,000 less than these cars but was very close in all tests especially the figure 8 testcudos to this magazine for being less biased the that other Car magazine. thanks DE


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

david e. said:


> undefinedundefinedundefinedI thought the motor trend article finally had a lot of good tthangs to say --The GTO sells for at least $15,000 less than these cars but was very close in all tests especially the figure 8 testcudos to this magazine for being less biased the that other Car magazine. thanks DE


And they were both sedans. I liked that MT didn't even consider the GTO in the same category as the 'stang. :agree


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I liked that MT didn't even consider the GTO in the same category as the 'stang. :agree


Because it isn't and never will be. Pony Car < Muscle Car.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

*Talk about a car that ain't selling!*

The Crossfire has bombed! You thing you can get get a 04 GTO for a steal, check out the deals on Crossfires! My wife almost bought one. They are not pratical. Very poor ride also. The SR-T 8 , Had'nt even seen one on the lot here yet. For that kinda money I'd buy the Vette


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> The Crossfire has bombed! You thing you can get get a 04 GTO for a steal, check out the deals on Crossfires! My wife almost bought one. They are not pratical. Very poor ride also. The SR-T 8 , Had'nt even seen one on the lot here yet. For that kinda money I'd buy the Vette


It's a 300C SRT-8 in the article, not a Crossfire. The upper end Crossfire is an SRT-6.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GasTiresandOil said:


> Because it isn't and never will be. Pony Car < Muscle Car.


If so, then how come Jim Wangers signed a picture of my 68 firebird with the inscription "its a goat by any name" back around 1980 at the POCI convention?

Don't kid yourself, today Muscle = Pony. Proof will be when the GTO and Camaro are badge engineered twins in 2007.

I wonder how the test results wold have differed if the GTO had the better tires the other two had.


----------

